# Easy homemade barbed wire



## Trail of terror (Jun 9, 2010)

have any pictures of it



Homehaunter500 said:


> Now, we've all been to the party store where they sell that fake barbed wire, right? Well i got thinking, and its very simple to make.
> 
> You Will Need:
> 
> ...


----------



## Homehaunter500 (Jun 16, 2011)

im sorry Trail of terror i do not maybe ill get some up this october!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Gotta be honest - it doesn't sound very easy.


----------



## Sigmon (Sep 23, 2009)

Here is an easier method to make barbed wire. Anyway, all you need is twine, craft foam sheets, paint and scisors. 

-Take the twine and dip it all in the paint can/bucket (silver, rust colored or whatever you want) and hang it to dry. 
-Take the craft foam sheet (black worked ok) and make rows about 1/4" or less wide then cut them out.
-Take the long strips and cut smaller pieces about 1" or so.

-Take the twine and tie loose knot every 2-3" 
-Insert craft foam pieces into knot in an overlaying "X" pattern then pull that knot tight.. repeat for each knot.
-trim barbs to give them a point 
-dry brush silver craft paint over the knot and barbs 

A 6' barb wire will take maybe an hour after the twine is done drying. It looks real and is easy to store for next year!!


I'd give credit to the creator but I don't rem who it was. Sorry


----------



## Homehaunter500 (Jun 16, 2011)

ive tried it with twine it did work, but the way i came up with was way simpler. for my way a ten foot piece takes 30 minutes


----------



## teabags34 (Sep 23, 2010)

I just make my barbed wire out of bailing wire. I take two long longs however long needed. Cut several 1"-ish long pieces. twist a curl in the 1' pieces with the tip of some needle nose pliers. Slide them onto the long pieces of wire. Spread them out evenly, and twist the two long pieces together with one end clamped in a vise and twist the other end with vise grips. Tada, barb wire in less than 10min.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I like tb34's idea. I have seen it done with broken rubber bands for the barbs. Easy and safe too.


----------



## Phil-the-fear (Aug 12, 2010)

I remember seeing a great method a year or so ago, but can't remember where.

However, whilst searching I came up with this which produces very convincing wire;

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-cheap-fake-barb-wire/


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

hmmm any other ways ?
i thought someone posted a way with old cheap extension cords


----------



## cricket515 (Sep 30, 2014)

Phil-the-fear said:


> I remember seeing a great method a year or so ago, but can't remember where.
> 
> However, whilst searching I came up with this which produces very convincing wire;
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-cheap-fake-barb-wire/


I made that one 3 years ago. Its still in perfect condition. I get complimented all the time on it or asked where I bought it.


----------



## jackandjack (Dec 2, 2014)

why don't you make a youtube video and paste here the link


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Gotta go with the bailing wire just because i have alot of it on hand.


----------

